# Tried my new mud head and bead roller and they are the bomb



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I got to try out my new outside 90 mud head (which was an advanced in a Columbia box) and Columbia bead roller on friday and holy cp that was money well spent. 
I was able to do six 8' stand ups with the mud head on my angle box and had them rolled and wiped in about a third of the time it would have taken me to stick them on by hand. My only issue was that the roller flung mud around pretty good but I think that is just because my mud was to thin.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

saskataper said:


> I got to try out my new outside 90 mud head (which was an advanced in a Columbia box) and Columbia bead roller on friday and holy cp that was money well spent.
> I was able to do six 8' stand ups with the mud head on my angle box and had them rolled and wiped in about a third of the time it would have taken me to stick them on by hand. My only issue was that the roller flung mud around pretty good but I think that is just because my mud was to thin.


And how much time was spent cleaning out the angle box, roller and mud head?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

A little negative are we?
The answer is none they are sitting in a pail of water waiting to do the remaining 250' of bead, and when it does come time to wash them it might take me an extra 30 seconds or so to wash the roller and mud head at the carwash.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

They would get pissed when I used to wash tools up at the car wash. I haven't done that in about 11 years but it sure was faster than a garden hose.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> A little negative are we?
> The answer is none they are sitting in a pail of water waiting to do the remaining 250' of bead, and when it does come time to wash them it might take me an extra 30 seconds or so to wash the roller and mud head at the carwash.


That's b/c if you read Mudsharks post, he spends more time cleaning mud off his floors, What can you expect from a Vancouver Canucks fan:whistling2:

Don't over roll your bead Sask,and just use mud that you would skim coat with, (about 3 or 4 timmy cups, depending on mud)

Here's a vid you can watch, it's Tomg from tapepro (I think) http://www.youtube.com/tapeprodrywalltools

He's using a Cp tube, and not a corner box, the corner box works, but I THINK you would get a bit more distance from the cp tube, but that don't really matter, your production will increase with either one.

Tapepro dude is more talented than me though, he can start with the tube from the top and come down well loading the mud, not me, my shoulders are #*^ed.

But when he goes to roll the bead he installed with mud, instead of the way he shows ( I know he's trying to show roller function) just start from the bottom, and come up with one stroke, don't keep constantly going over it, you will splatter less mud all over the place.

The other bead he is right with, you can keep constantly rolling over them. and he also shows you should spray the bead and the rock when using the spray on glue. It also helps to wait a minute or so with the glued on bead before installing, it allows the glue to tack up a bit.

Another option for some using the glue on bead (vinyl). Instead of staples, thats where the mud max or some form of extra glue (white glue) can come into play. Adding more glue in with the mud for the 1st coat, helps the bead adhere to the wall better, and the mud adhere to the bead it self better. If your feeling real fussy, add some staples if you want. I personally, will fire some staples at the base if I'm feeling fussy, b/c of those nasty trimmers:furious:. Or at a stress point, where a miter meets or something.

There's my 2bucks worth for newbies


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks 2Buck,
I've been going back and forth between glueing vinyl and using paper metal, depends on the job. I much prefer paper because three coats on vinyl is a pain.
As far as the tube goes I was hoping the mud head would fit my can-ams but as I expected it didn't. Box works slick and probably a lot cleaner cause your not shoving the head into a pail a mud every time you fill up.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Thanks 2Buck,
> I've been going back and forth between glueing vinyl and using paper metal, depends on the job. I much prefer paper because three coats on vinyl is a pain.
> As far as the tube goes I was hoping the mud head would fit my can-ams but as I expected it didn't. Box works slick and probably a lot cleaner cause your not shoving the head into a pail a mud every time you fill up.


 
The advance head fits on my can am, Yours should???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Thanks 2Buck,
> I've been going back and forth between glueing vinyl and using paper metal, depends on the job. I much prefer paper because three coats on vinyl is a pain.
> As far as the tube goes I was hoping the mud head would fit my can-ams but as I expected it didn't. Box works slick and probably a lot cleaner cause your not shoving the head into a pail a mud every time you fill up.


Just get another end for your tube, and grind it down (or do you need it bigger:blink: ???)

Then you can answer the question of, which tool will give more distance, the angle box or compound tube:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

saskataper said:


> A little negative are we?
> The answer is none they are sitting in a pail of water waiting to do the remaining 250' of bead, and when it does come time to wash them it might take me an extra 30 seconds or so to wash the roller and mud head at the carwash.


OK Saskabush - sorry if I sounded negative. Just thought for smaller jobs like 6 beads it might have been easier doing a handjob. If you have another 250 feet I see the advantage.

Stay positive... Stay positive... Stay positive.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

No worries mudshark

Yeah the can am ball is just a hair to big, it fits on but doesnt move, so if the box hadn't worked I was going to sand it down to fit. But 5 or 6 at a time is plenty. Now if I had a saskjr that would be a different story.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just get another end for your tube, and grind it down (or do you need it bigger:blink: ???)
> 
> Then you can answer the question of, which tool will give more distance, the angle box or compound tube:yes:


 
Thats not like you holding back 2buck??, I will say it for you shall I.:whistling2:

The CP will cover far more distance than an anglebox, Just take a bucket lid and sit the mudhead on it, and twist it off with your foot holding it, Refill, Then pop the head back on and go for it. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thats not like you holding back 2buck??, I will say it for you shall I.:whistling2:
> 
> The CP will cover far more distance than an anglebox, Just take a bucket lid and sit the mudhead on it, and twist it off with your foot holding it, Refill, Then pop the head back on and go for it. :yes:


No picking on the Canucks, just the kiwi's, them thar's the rules:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's b/c if you read Mudsharks post, he spends more time cleaning mud off his floors, What can you expect from a Vancouver Canucks fan:whistling2:
> 
> Don't over roll your bead Sask,and just use mud that you would skim coat with, (about 3 or 4 timmy cups, depending on mud)
> 
> ...


Toms roller makes no mess:thumbup: Just covers the paper faced bead perfect:thumbsup:


----------

